# pazzo, matto, imbecille ...



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

Quali altri sinonimi o parole di questo tipo  (anche regionali) si usano nell'italiano  e quali sono le sfumature/differenze nel loro significato o nell'uso? 


Contesto/Precisione:

I dizionari bilingui non sempre c'aiutano, sia perché non sempre riportano esempi sufficienti o "reali", sia perché gli equivalenti in altre lingue spesso non corrispondo all'uso nell'italiano.

 M'interesserebbe quindi, conoscere un po' la "varietà" delle parole di questa "categoria" e le differenze tra di loro per quanto riguarda l'uso "quotidiano".

Grazie in anticipo mad: ...)


----------



## annapo

*Pazzo* e *matto *sono sinonimi, si riferiscono a persone con disturbi mentali, o, in senso lato, a chi abbia un comportamento apparentemente fuori da ogni logica. 
Sulla base della mia esperienza matto si usa nel nordo d'italia, pazzo nel centro sud. 
Esistono poi delle espressioni idiomatiche che fissano solo uno dei due vocaboli:

_matto da legare_
_andare matto per qualcosa = adorarla_
_voglia matta = grande desiderio di_
_farsi matte risate = ridere molto o divertirsi molto per qualcosa_
_pazzo di gioia/felicità, pazzo dal dolore = provare la sensazione in modo molto intenso_
_fare cose da pazzi = sconsiderate o inammissibili_
_fare pazzie = idem_
_essere (innamorato) pazzo di lei/lui = esserne molto innamorato_
_andare pazzo per qualcosa = adorarla_
_fare spese pazze = molto elevate_
_darsi alla pazza gioia = folleggiare, festeggiare in modo sfrenato_

*imbecille* è invece una forma di offesa blanda, anche qui si fa riferimento a deficit mentali, ma, in senso lato va ad indicare una persona che sembra meno intelligente della media o che fa cose stupide.
Espressioni tipiche:
_fare la figura dell'imbecille_

*Stupido o scemo o deficiente *sono simili ad imbecille.
Espressioni tipiche:
_lo scemo del villaggio, _
_fare lo stupido con una donna_


----------



## kreiner

I sinonimi non hanno quasi mai un significato esattamente uguale. Ma, giusto per allungare la lista, potremmo aggiungere sciocco, cretino (ultimamente, in modo ironico, si dice anche "diversamente intelligente")... e altri più offensivi, non nei confronti delle persone a cui vengono dedicati, ma di quelle che veramente soffrono di qualche malattia.


----------



## francisgranada

annapo said:


> ... _matto da legare_ ...



... Che cosa significa?

(l'ho sentito in una canzone di Little Tony )


----------



## kreiner

Ai vecchi tempi, i malati mentali (almeno quelli violenti) venivano legati. Poi hanno inventato la camicia di forza. "Matto da legare" è un modo di rafforzare l'insulto.


----------



## francisgranada

kreiner said:


> Ai vecchi tempi, i malati mentali (almeno quelli violenti) venivano legati. Poi hanno inventato la camicia di forza. "Matto da legare" è un modo di rafforzare l'insulto.



Aaa ...   !  Grazie, finalmente capisco.



annapo said:


> *Pazzo* e *matto .... *


Grazie per la risposta _perfetta_.

A proposito: intuisco ma non so bene quando, oppure in quali contesti vengono usate le parole  _sciocco_, _tonto_ e _loco _(prestito spagnolo)?


----------



## annapo

francisgranada said:


> Aaa ... ! Grazie, finalmente capisco.
> 
> 
> Grazie per la risposta _perfetta_.
> 
> A proposito: intuisco ma non so bene quando, oppure in quali contesti vengono usate le parole _sciocco_, _tonto_ e _loco _(prestito spagnolo)?


 
_Loco_ mai nella vita non è una parola italiana e un italiano non la direbbe mai.

Diciamo che_ sciocco_ è un termine bonario, quasi affettuoso: lo usano gli innamorati e lo si usa per sgridare i bambini.: "ma che dici, sciocchino" "non fare la sciocca!" 

_Tonto_ si usa abbastanza poco, più che _scemo_ in italiano ha l'accezione di persona un po' lenta di comprendonio, poco intuitiva, che arriva alle soluzioni più tardi della media.
una delle espressioni in cui più frequentemente ti potrà capitare di sentirlo è:  _fare il finto tonto_, ovvero fingere di non capire qualcosa perchè così fa comodo (es per evitarne le conseguenze).

Altri termini sono: _allocco_ che è un po' più spregiativo e _fesso_, che però si usa nel centro sud.


----------



## francisgranada

annapo said:


> _Loco_ mai nella vita non è una parola italiana e un italiano non la direbbe mai....



Ho capito. Solo per spiegazione: lo so che questa parola non si usa in italiano "normalmente", si tratta d'una parola spagnola. Nonostante ciò l'ho sentito usare (rarissimamente però) tanto tempo fa, nell'ambiente del Politecnico di Torino (da professori). È per questo che lo chiedo...  

(forse si tratta di uno dei termini usati consapevolmente "ad hoc", in un contesto ben determinato come p.e. le parole tipo _caliente_, _macho _...)

Per quanto riguarda _sciocco _e _tonto_, grazie per la spiegazione _scioccante_ .


----------



## annapo

Mah, magari un personaggio per fare lo spiritoso l'avrà usato, ma non si tratta di certo di un uso diffuso. Fra l'altro usato al femminile, è anche sgradevole per l'assonanza alla parola "oca" che per una donna italofana è un insulto.


----------



## francisgranada

annapo said:


> Mah, magari un personaggio per fare lo spiritoso l'avrà usato, ma non si tratta di certo di un uso diffuso. Fra l'altro usato al femminile, è anche sgradevole per l'assonanza alla parola "oca" che per una donna italofana è un insulto.



Ok. Penso che ci capiamo perfettamente. Comunque, si tratta d'una cosa marginale dal punto di vista del tema attuale. E dopo tanti anni, non sono più in grado di dire neanche il contesto...

(tutto sommato, i termini che io mi ricordo dalla mia "prassi italiana" sono soprattutto questi: pazzo, matto, scemo, cretino e imbecille)


----------



## kreiner

Anche se forse non c'entra niente, lo Zanichelli sulla voce locco rimanda a "allocco", che significa, oltre all'uccello, "persona goffa e balorda". Ma non ha niente a che vedere con il "loco" spagnolo.


----------



## Montesacro

francisgranada said:


> (tutto sommato, i termini che io mi ricordo dalla mia "prassi italiana" sono soprattutto questi: pazzo, matto, scemo, cretino e imbecille)



Possibile che tu non abbia  mai incontrato la parola "folle"?


----------



## Iraiem

Aggiungo all'elenco anche (in ordine di diffusione): 
- idiota
- deficiente
- mentecatto
- beota (quest'ultimo più per indicare un'atteggiamento che una persona, es: un sorriso beota.)

Inoltre ultimamente sento abbastanza spesso usare "cerebroleso".
"sei proprio un cerebroleso - ti comporti da cerebroleso"


----------



## zone noire

Aggiungo anche _*ebete*_ e la lista dovrebbe essere completata


----------



## francisgranada

Montesacro said:


> Possibile che tu non abbia  mai incontrato la parola "folle"?



Non molto possibile, la conosco  ...  

(conoscevo anche idiota, deficiente, demente... ma questi sono, diciamo, termini "ufficiali" usati  anche nella medicina)


----------



## Raein

francisgranada said:


> Ho capito. Solo per spiegazione: lo so che questa parola non si usa in italiano "normalmente", si tratta d'una parola spagnola. Nonostante ciò l'ho sentito usare (rarissimamente però) tanto tempo fa, nell'ambiente del Politecnico di Torino (da professori). È per questo che lo chiedo...
> 
> (forse si tratta di uno dei termini usati consapevolmente "ad hoc", in un contesto ben determinato come p.e. le parole tipo _caliente_, _macho _...)
> 
> Per quanto riguarda _sciocco _e _tonto_, grazie per la spiegazione _scioccante_ .



Escluderei con assoluta certezza l'utilizzo di loco con l'accezione che intendi tu, è un termine che buona parte degli italiani nemmeno conosce, più probabile che parlassero di algoritmo in loco visto l'ambiente accademico, o comunque che usassero la parola con il significato di luogo.


----------



## Yulan

zone noire said:


> Aggiungo anche _*ebete*_ e la lista dovrebbe essere completata


 

... Uhmmm ... quasi completa!

Mai sentito dire di qualcuno che è "_un tontolone_"? 

Dalle mie parti, in Lombardia, si usa anche "uno stordito", "un piccione" .. giusto per rimanere sul tema dell'allocco ...

Ciao


----------



## francisgranada

Raein said:


> ... parlassero di algoritmo in loco visto l'ambiente accademico, o comunque che usassero la parola con il significato di luogo.



No, sicuramente no. Il termine_ in loco_ lo lonoscevo anche allora, in più, si usa anche in altre lingue, essendo un "latinismo".  Ma non vale la pena di anallizzare questa parola visto che in Italia non si usa ...


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie a tutti voi per le risposte davvero interessanti e _pazzesche _!


----------



## PAOLO PISANI

Anche ci sono le parole "fesso" e "scemo" per significare lo stesso.


----------



## catrafuse

alla lista si potrebbe aggiungere "babbeo"!


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

francisgranada said:


> Per quanto riguarda _sciocco _e _tonto_, grazie per la spiegazione _scioccante_ .


 

Attenzione, _scioccante_ non viene da _sciocco_!
Viene dall'inglese _shock_, e indica qualcosa di sconvolgente e impressionante.


----------



## francisgranada

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Attenzione, _scioccante_ non viene da _sciocco_!
> Viene dall'inglese _shock_, e indica qualcosa di sconvolgente e impressionante.



Sì.

sciocco - dal latino volgare *_exsuccus _da _exsuc(c)are_: "privato del sugo"


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so se ha la stessa etimologia di tonto, ma qui da noi si dice "tunnu", che significa "rotondo".


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Non so se ha la stessa etimologia di tonto, ma qui da noi si dice "tunnu", che significa "rotondo".



_tonto _- dal lat. _tonitus_, e questo da una radice indoeuropea *TEN, con il senso di "gemito" , "tuono".

_tondo _- dal lat. _rotundus _(da_ *retundus_, vedi spagnolo _redondo_) dal verbo scomparso *_retere_, e questo da una radice indoeuropea *_ret _con il significato "correre in giro".  

Allora il tonto è quello che "emette dei gemiti" e non quello che ha una "figura rotonda". 

La forma siciliana _t*u*nnu _mantiene la _*u*_ originale di _rot*u*ndnus, *nd *_diventa regolarmente_ *nn*. _

Ma anche *tonto *si dice _tunnu _nel siciliano?


----------



## infinite sadness

"Tunnu" io l'ho sempre intesa nel senso di "tondo" (sferico) e di stupido.

Il corrispondente siciliano di tonto sarebbe stato "tuntu" (parola inesistente).


----------



## olaszinho

Mi sembra strano che a nessuno sia  venuta in mente la parola folle, sinonimo di pazzo e matto. Mi sembra improbabile Francis che tu abbia udito la parola loco in italiano, soprattutto molti anni fa. Immagino che si trattasse di "locco", di uso limitato e dialettale, col significato più che altro di stordito e lento, o addirittura di allocco, come è già stato spiegato.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> Mi sembra strano che a nessuno sia  venuta in mente la parola folle, sinonimo di pazzo e matto. Mi sembra improbabile Francis che tu abbia udito la parola loco in italiano, soprattutto molti anni fa. Immagino che si trattasse di "locco", di uso limitato e dialettale, col significato più che altro di stordito e lento, o addirittura di allocco, come è già stato spiegato.



Szia! Se _locco, _anche se dialettale e limitato, esiste in italiano, allora quello che dici potrebbe essere la spiegazione giusta (i termini locco/allocco non li conoscevo, conoscevo solo lo spagnolo _loco, _che infine è d'origine araba).


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Francis!

In realtà "ALLOCCO" ti è stato suggerito (da me ) nel thread "Similitudini bestiali": l'allocco è un uccello che muove continuamente il capo su e giù senza motivo apparente, come dire, stupidamente ... da qui l'espressione "allocco" a significare un "tonto".


Ciao


----------



## francisgranada

Yulan said:


> Ciao Francis!
> 
> In realtà "ALLOCCO" ti è stato suggerito (da me ) nel thread "Similitudini bestiali": l'allocco è un uccello che muove continuamente il capo su e giù senza motivo apparente, come dire, stupidamente ... da qui l'espressione "allocco" a significare un "tonto". Ciao



Ciao Yulan, 

Ovvio, ed anche grazie . Ma non sapevo che si usi anche nella forma _locco_, come lo dice Olaszinho (_allocco _con _loco_ non potevo confondere perché suonano ben diversamente).

(quindi in questo caso si tratterebbe di "falsi amici", o meglio di "falsi pazzi"... )


----------



## Yulan

Ri-ciao Francis 

Uhmmm ... non ti seguo, scusami! 

Olaszinho dice: 



> Immagino che si trattasse di *"locco*", *di uso limitato e dialettale, col significato più che altro di stordito e lento*, o addirittura di *allocco*, come è già stato spiegato


 

Ed è questo che intendo anch'io: "_locco_" sicuramente è dialettale (non l'ho mai sentito) ... ma da noi (in dialetto) si dice "_l'è un loc_"  quando si parla di una persona "tarda", nel senso di  "allocco"  inteso come "tontolone".

Ciao


----------



## olaszinho

Szia. 
Locco ha un uso davvero limitato e regionale, così è riportato dal mio Devoto Oli, non significa comunque pazzo.
Gli unici sinonimi di pazzo sono matto e folle, tant'è che esiste il sostantivo follia.
Anche allocco ha un significato ben differente da folle. Termini con un significato simile ad allocco, ma ciascuno con una specifica accezione e un grado variabile di potenziale offesa possono essere: sciocco, scemo, fesso, idiota, imbecille, babbeo, stupido, tonto, rintronato, citrullo, ebete, rincoglionito. Alcuni di essi posseggono anche dei vezzegiativi che possono attenuare l'offesa: sciocchino, stupidino, fessacchiotto, scemone/scemotto, ecc.


----------



## francisgranada

Yulan said:


> Ed è questo che intendo anch'io: "_locco_" sicuramente è dialettale (non l'ho mai sentito) ... ma da noi (in dialetto) si dice "_l'è un loc_"  quando si parla di una persona "tarda", nel senso di  "allocco"  inteso come "tontolone". Ciao



Ri-ri-ciao!

No sei da Torino  ...?


----------



## Yulan

No, Francis, non sono di Torino ... però diciamo che confino piacevolmente con il Piemonte 

Ciao


----------



## francisgranada

Yulan said:


> No, Francis, non sono di Torino ... però diciamo che confino piacevolmente con il Piemonte
> Ciao



(Scusami per la domanda...)

Invece, rimanendo al tema, m'interesserebbero anche le forme settentrionali (dialettali) delle parole in questione (se esistono - "_mat_",  "_pazz_", "_tont_"... )


----------



## Yulan

francisgranada said:


> (Scusami per la domanda...)
> 
> Invece, rimanendo al tema, m'interesserebbero anche le forme settentrionali (dialettali) delle parole in questione (se esistono - "_mat_", "_pazz_", "_tont_"... )


 
Figurati, Francis! Di che di scusi? 

Nella mia provincia lombarda si dice: "*Mat*" (matto), ma "pazz" e "tont" non li ho proprio mai sentiti 
Yu


----------



## infinite sadness

Un altro epiteto dialettale che richiama un pennuto è turduni (grande tordo).


----------



## olaszinho

Matto da legare" è un modo di rafforzare l'insulto. 

Io matto da legare lo uso, e lo sento spesso usare, in modo ironico, non per rafforzare l'insulto: "sei proprio matto da legare", "quel tipo è proprio matto da legare", per indicare una persona piuttosto strana, bizzarra, fuori dalle regole.


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi sembra simile a "folle da catena".


----------



## francisgranada

Ho ancora trovato nel dizionario: sfizioso, pazzerello, scimunito, melenso, insensato, stolido, attonito, cuculo, nebbione, baiocco, zufolo, babbuino.

Che ne dite ?


----------



## infinite sadness

Sfizioso e melenso mi sembrano fuori tema.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Sfizioso e melenso mi sembrano fuori tema.



Mea culpa (non conosco il loro significato preciso ...)

------------------------
Ho una domanda (fa parte del tema):

In un dizionaro on-line ho trovato accaso il verbo _impazzare_, mentre sento usare (finché mi ricordo bene) solo la forma _impazzire_. Si usano entrambe? C'è qualche differenza?


----------



## annapo

francisgranada said:


> Mea culpa (non conosco il loro significato preciso ...)
> 
> ------------------------
> Ho una domanda (fa parte del tema):
> 
> In un dizionaro on-line ho trovato accaso il verbo _impazzare_, mentre sento usare (finché mi ricordo bene) solo la forma _impazzire_. Si usano entrambe? C'è qualche differenza?



Certo. Impazzire vuol dire diventare pazzi, in senso letterale o metaforico, impazzare vuol dire:
_esprimere gioia ed entusiasmo in modo chiassoso, esuberante: _
la festa impazza per le strade
_essere di moda, popolare, molto diffuso:_
quest'anno impazzano le gonne corte e i tacchi quadrati


----------



## francisgranada

annapo said:


> Certo. Impazzire vuol dire diventare pazzi, in senso letterale o metaforico, impazzare vuol dire:
> _esprimere gioia ed entusiasmo in modo chiassoso, esuberante: _
> la festa impazza per le strade
> _essere di moda, popolare, molto diffuso:_
> quest'anno impazzano le gonne corte e i tacchi quadrati



Grazie davvero, questo non lo sapevo.


----------



## brut2001

francisgranada said:


> (Scusami per la domanda...)
> 
> Invece, rimanendo al tema, m'interesserebbero anche le forme settentrionali (dialettali) delle parole in questione (se esistono - "_mat_", "_pazz_", "_tont_"... )


 
Ciao, per quanto riguarda il piemontese abbiamo mat = matto, fòl =folle/scemo e oloch (pron. uluch) che sarebbe allocco. Le altre forme,che io ricordi, non esistono.

saluti


----------

